# Elder Abuse:  Financial Scams Which Target Seniors!



## SeaBreeze (Jan 12, 2015)

Read the rest of this two page article here about some financial scams which target seniors.  http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/elder-abuse-financial-scams-against-29822.html

*



			Common Financial Scams
		
Click to expand...

*


> Financial scams perpetrated against older people include a broad range of conduct -- from outright taking of money or property to forging a signature on a legal document, such as a will or deed, to getting paid for care, products, or services and then not providing them.
> Keep an eye out for these common scams.
> 
> *Telemarketing or mail fraud.* The U.S. Department of Justice estimates that dishonest telemarketers take in an estimated $40 billion each year, bilking one in six American consumers -- and the AARP claims that about 80% of them are 50 or older. Scammers use the phone to conduct investment and credit card fraud, lottery scams, and identity theft. Scammers also use the phone to sell seniors goods that either never arrive or are worthless junk.
> ...


----------

